# ISO powdered walnuts



## Tula (Dec 20, 2009)

I used to be able to purchase powdered walnuts for use in several recipes.  I can no longer find this product at any local grocery store, any speciality store such as Whole Foods, or at the website for the major nut companies (Fisher, Diamond, etc.)   Can anybody point me in the direction of a company that sells this product?

Many thanks!


----------



## vyapti (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't use walnuts, but for almonds and cashews, I just grind them up in a coffee grinder.  It works pretty well.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 21, 2009)

I think if you google "walnut meal" rather than powdered walnuts, you will find some on-line sites that sell the meal.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 21, 2009)

If you grind walnuts to a coarse "corn meal" consistency you have walnut meal. Press that to expel the oil and then grind into a finer flour consistency and you have walnut flour. Not sure which you are looking for but here are some sources of both for you.

Google search results: Walnut Meal Walnut Flour


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 21, 2009)

You can use a blender or food processor or a fine bladed rotary grater like the one below


----------



## welldonechef (Dec 21, 2009)

I use a grater myself. You should buy your nuts whole, and you could process them yourself in a snap with a grinder or a food processor. You will save yourself a tonne of money


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 21, 2009)

Only problem with grating oily nuts is trying to grind them too finely may result in creating a paste or butter.


----------



## welldonechef (Dec 21, 2009)

@justplainbill - agreed. I get around that by freezing the nuts first. I also have an old school grater that use use for grinding nuts. Perhaps that is why it works so well. 

If I were to use a food processor, I would use the pulse function so as not pasting the product. Spot on, sir!


----------



## Tula (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you for responding to my "powdered walnut" dilema.  Since Walnuts are quite oily, I have always felt, as does _justplainbill,_ that they would become a paste if ground to the consistency I have used in the past.  I heard from Diamond Nuts, and they said to just ask my grocer to order "fine ground Walnuts" (which is the name of the product I have been purchasing without difficulty for the past 30 years!)  In the meantime, I thank you for your suggestions to look into Walnut flour and Walnut meal.  After checking these out, I will post the results.


----------

